# Meeresangeln in USA Boston



## eschnei (1. Dezember 2004)

Hallo

ich komme vielleicht in den Genuss, nächstes Jahr in die USA fliegen zu können und bin dann in der Nähe von Boston, wenn ich schon mal da bin würde ich gerne mal auf dem großen Teich Angeln, kennt sich da jemand aus, was man da so fangen kann und was man brauch, vielleicht noch ein Tip wo ich da am besten anheuern kann, Küstentip oder so. Kostenschätzungen und so weiter

Vielen Dank Gruß ESchnei


----------



## Ansgar (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meeresangeln in USA Boston*

Moin,

Vorweg: in Boston habe ich noch nie gefischt. 
Habe mal ganz grob in der Naehe gewohnt, naemlich in New York/Long Island.

Wir sind oefter mal am Strand unterwegs gewesen - meist auf Bluefish - mit Spinnrute und Poppern/Blinkern.

Zusaetzlich sind wir ein paar mal mit dem Kutter los - ebenfalls auf Bluefish.
Geraet (Leichte bootsrute mit Multi) wurde gestellt - und es war so eine Art mittleres Pilken. Ein paar Tunas sind dabei auch rausgekommen.

Gekostet hat der Spass so um die 50$ (US) fuer einen 8 Stunden Trip - dafuer waren aber auch ca. 30 Angler an Bord.

Sicher kann man da noch andere Fische fangen (z.B. Haie). Fuer die klassischen Game - Fische ist es aber glaube ich nicht die richtige Ecke. Mal sehen, was die anderen so sagen.

Also, all the best 
Ansgar

PS:Ich bin ein Bluefish


----------



## Laksos (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meeresangeln in USA Boston*

In Boston im Hafen haben wir leider nur organisierte Whalewatching- Touren gesehen. Angelausfahrt-Möglichkeitenhaben wir keine entdeckt, waren aber auch aus einem anderen Grund dort und haben dann nicht noch intensiver weitergesucht. Aber bestimmt kann du dich dort in Hafennähe mit ein paar Brocken Englisch ganz gut nach entpr. Angelmöglichkeiten vor Ort umhören!


----------



## eschnei (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meeresangeln in USA Boston*

danke für die tips und infos

die 50 dollar hören sich ja echt billig an, stimmt das wirklich, ich habe mal was von 600-800 dollar für einen tagestrip gelesen irgendwo im net.

gruß eschnei


----------



## Jirko (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meeresangeln in USA Boston*

hallo eschnei #h

ich hab dein anliegen mal in´s passende forum geschubst  hoffe, du bekommst noch´n büschen input #h


----------



## Palerado (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meeresangeln in USA Boston*



			
				eschnei schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die tips und infos
> 
> die 50 dollar hören sich ja echt billig an, stimmt das wirklich, ich habe mal was von 600-800 dollar für einen tagestrip gelesen irgendwo im net.
> 
> gruß eschnei



Bei einer 800$ Ausfahrt bist Du auch nicht mit 30 Mann auf dem Kutter.
Das kannst Du also nicht vergleichen (denke ich).


----------



## Rossitc (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meeresangeln in USA Boston*

Hallo,

war selbst 1991 in der Nähe von Bosten an der Westford Academy in Westford auf Schüleraustausch.
Süsswasserangeln kann man getrost vergessen, war mit meinem Gastschüler ein paar mal draussen, ausser ein paar kleiner Sonnenbarschen, einer Schildkröte und ein paar Minibasses absolut tote Hose, dafür war es aber gratis, nur die Lizenz hat im Sportgeschäft ein paar Dollar gekostet.

Zum Thema Meeresangeln:

War irgendwo an der Küste auf einem Kutter mit der gesamten Schülerschaft(incl .kotzenden Frauen  :v ) bei extremem Seegang beim Naturköderangeln mit Tintenfischstückchen.
Fast jeder hat einen Dorsch (oder sogar mehrere) gefangen, mein Kumpel sogar einen Steinbeißer. #: 
War ganz witzig, leider weiß ich nicht wieviel es gekostet hat aber teuer wars bestimmt nicht, die Austrüstung haben wir an Board gestellt bekommen, es musste lediglich eine kleine Kaution für den "Sinker"(Blei) bezahlt werden.
Leider kann ich nicht mehr dazu sagen, ist einfach zu lange her, allerdings kann ich das Meeresangeln auf Dorsch, etc an der Ostküste sehr empfehlen.

Falls ich noch ein Foto von dem Trip  mit Dorsch finde, werde ich es einscannen, sofern der Scaner wieder funktioniert.

Gruß
Rossitc |wavey:


----------



## Bonito (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meeresangeln in USA Boston*

Hallo Eschnei,

in Boston, um Boston und um Boston herum, habe ich auch noch nie gefischt, wohl aber 5 mal an der Ostküste in Florida, Westküste in Kalifornien,Hawaii, Dom .Rep und Kuba.
Wie weit die dort vertretenen Fischarten ,speziell vor Florida auf die Regio um Boston übertragbar sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen,trotzdem vielleicht einige vermutlich kompatible Grundinfos.
Die 700 / 800 Dollar beziehen sich in der Regel auf die Vollcharterung einer Fisherman - Yacht um die 40 Fuss für 7/8 Stunden.
Auch Trips von 4 Stunden und dementsprechend 300 - 400 Dollar sind bei den meisten Anbietern möglich.
Diesen Betrag kannst Du alleine aufbringen, oder mit 2 max. 3 Mitanglern teilen, welche du selbst mitbringst oder ggf. der Kapitän zusammen sucht.
Dann müßt Ihr Euch entscheiden bzw. einigen, ob Ihr Trolling ( Sinnvoll bei der vielen Kohle ) oder Bottom - Fishing ( mit Naturködern ) betreiben wollt.
Köder und Getränke stellt in der Regel die Besatzung und ist meistens auch sehr an Eurem Fang ( so denn einer vorhanden sein sollte - beim Schleppangeln keine Selbstverständlichkeit )interessiert.
Dazu kommt zum Abschluss meist noch ein " Tipp " für die Mannschaft.
Andere Alternative ist das Partybootfischen mit den beschriebenen ( wenn man Pech hat ) 30 / 50 Mitanglern ( die Ostsee läßt grüßen !
Kosten hier je nach Länge des Tripps die bereits von einem Vorredner erwähnten 30 / 50 Dollar.
Sollte Nachtfischen angeboten werden ( sehr empfehlenswert ! ) ein paar Dollar extra, dafür meistens aber auch nur 15/20 Leute an Deck.
Bei diesem Partybootfischen, kann man an der Küste vor Florida , vom driftenen Boot an der abfallenden Riffkante mit Fetzenködern ,meistens eines Ballyhoos ( stellt die Besatzung )viel Spass erleben und King - Mackrels, Yellowfin - Tuns,Bonitos,Barracudas,Pompanos,Snapper, Grouper aber auch Grundhaie etc. erbeuten.
Diese Boote fahren meistens 2 / 3 mal am Tag raus.
Eine gute Sache für kleines Geld den Tag zu verbringen, ist das Fischen von den allerorts vorhanden Fishingpiers ( 600 - 800 Fuss in den Atlantik raus )
Kosten ca. 2 / 3 Dollar am Tag und der Rekord an einem der Piers in Pompano - Beach in Florida, liegt bei einem Heringshai von 936 lbs( den mußt Du dann aber stranden ! )
Etwas nervig sind hier die gierigen Pelikane, welchen man sich kaum erwehren kann und ständig irgendwo an einen der Haken hängen.
Athmosphäre hat hier oft Volksfestcharakter, aber immer auch interessant mal zu schauen " was allgemein ( an Fängen und Ködern )so geht "

Gruß aus HH

Bonito


----------



## Ansgar (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meeresangeln in USA Boston*



			
				eschnei schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die tips und infos
> 
> die 50 dollar hören sich ja echt billig an, stimmt das wirklich, ich habe mal was von 600-800 dollar für einen tagestrip gelesen irgendwo im net.
> 
> gruß eschnei




Moin,

ja, das stimmt wirklich. Aber die Einschraenkungen wurden ja schon genannt. 
Eine Ausfahrt auf einem Ostseekutter kostet ja auch nur <50$ (mal ganz grob). Dafuer bist Du mit 30 Leuten auf dem Kutter und hast keinen Einfluss darauf, wohin die Reise geht oder was der Zielfisch ist.

Wenn Du ein Gameboat charterst (um und bei $1000 US pro Tag), dann bestimmst Du was passiert...

Dafuer bist Du aber in Boston wie gesagt m.E. in der falschen Gegend. Die typischen Gamefische/Billfische wie hier beschrieben - vor Florida, Mexico oder vor der kalifornischen Kueste - gibt es vor Boston m.W. nicht. Vielleicht geht was auf Tuna oder Haifisch, vielleicht aber auch Halibutt. 

Hoffe, da kann noch einer was dazu sagen?

All the best
Ansgar

PS: Hab noch mal fix gegoogle't:

1) Midnight Charters  
Weymouth MA, 1999 28 foot Walk-around. Fishing Boston Harbor and offshore waters over 30  years. Call Captain Roger Brousseau for details Ph. 781 335-3298 / fax 617 773-5817 / 
Cell 617  653.3772  E-mail Roger3353@aol.com   Visit our site. www.charterfishboston.com

2) Saltwater Fishing Charters Boston
http://www.cjvictoria.com/

Deckt sich uebrigends mit meiner Einschaetzung

*January - May* 
Offshore bottom fishing trips for Cod, Haddock, Cusk, Wolf fish and many more.

*May - October*
Fishing for Striped Bass, Bluefish and Offshore for Cod, Haddock, Tuna and Shark
*October - January * 

Fishing for Striped Bass, Cod and Haddock

Cod ist Dorsch, Haddock ist Schellfisch - ist also ein Fischen fast wie in Norwegen...


----------



## ThomasL (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meeresangeln in USA Boston*

Ich habe auch keine eigenen Erfahrungen mit der Gegend, was ich gehört habe, soll aber die Fischerei auf Dorsch und Co., sowie auch auf Striped Bass und Bluefish gut sein, Blauflossentune werden auch immer wieder schöne Exemplare gefangen, allerdings muss man Glück haben, dass sie auch zur gleichen Zeit dort sind. Blau- und Heringshaie werden in den Sommermonaten auch gefangen.


----------



## eschnei (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meeresangeln in USA Boston*

in einem beitrag wurde erwähnt das die crew interesse am fang hat, wie kann ich mir das vorstellen kaufen die einem den fang ab oder wird das mit den kosten verrechnet oder ist das für die umsonst, was soll ich mit nem großen fisch irgendwo in der nähe bei boston, ich meine ich werde den wohl dort kaum ausnehmen und im hafen grillen.

danke an alle die mich bisher unterstützt haben.

weiter so echt nette leute hier.

gruß erik


----------



## Ansgar (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meeresangeln in USA Boston*



			
				eschnei schrieb:
			
		

> in einem beitrag wurde erwähnt das die crew interesse am fang hat, wie kann ich mir das vorstellen kaufen die einem den fang ab oder wird das mit den kosten verrechnet oder ist das für die umsonst, was soll ich mit nem großen fisch irgendwo in der nähe bei boston, ich meine ich werde den wohl dort kaum ausnehmen und im hafen grillen.
> gruß erik



Naja, wenn Du in Boston wohnen wuerdest, wuerdest Du das wohl anders sehen - schoen mit nach Hause und in den Freezer das Teil. Als ich in den Staaten wohnte hab ich schon Fisch mit nach Hause genommen.

Gibt mehrere Konzepte 
a) Fisch gehoert von vorne herein der Crew, dafuer ist der Preis fuer die Ausfahrt niedriger (die verticken das dann an Restaurants etc)
b) Du gibst denen Trinkgeln in Form von Fisch (alles, was Dir selber zuviel ist) - bei Charters ist ein trinkgeld fuer Deckie/Crew sehr ueblich - das ist on top of the charter price 
c) Der Fisch gehoert Dir - aber die Ausfahrt ist evtl. teurer (und tip gibst Du in Form von $$$)

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## havkat (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meeresangeln in USA Boston*

Moin eschnei!

Wenn du dort die Möglichkeit findest gezielt auf Striped Bass gehen zu können, solltest du alle Hebel in Bewegung setzen!

Stripers gehören für die Amis in die Kategorie "Tackle Busters"! 
Einer der "Game Fishes" der Ostküste.


----------



## Greg (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meeresangeln in USA Boston*

Es gibt eigentlich alles mögliche an interessanten Arten dort!

Blue fish,strippers, und noch viel,viel mehr.Einfach ein dock oder irgendwas ähnliches suchen und spinnfischen.Irgendwas ist eigentlich immer drin.
Ich kenn das angeln da ganz gut eigentlich (ich komme aus New Haven Ct). Vor allem in kleineren Häfen findet man meisten geführte Angelfahrten. Das beste ist aber wie meistens einfach einen anderen Angler ansprechen.Da bekommt man eigentlich immer gute Ortsinfos.


cu


----------



## Laksos (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meeresangeln in USA Boston*

@Greg

Du kommst aus New Haven? Wir waren vor einiger Zeit in Milford. 
Kannst du vielleicht sagen, was wir dort in der Gegend im Binnenland und im Meer hätten fangen können (Strand/Boot), wenn wir zum Angeln gekommen wären? Bestehen dort überhaupt (Miet-)Bootsangelmöglichkeiten?
Vielleicht geht's ja noch mal dort hin, ein Tipp wäre daher ganz schön.

Das soll aber den thread hier nicht in eine andere Richtung lenken, danach soll's hier wieder bei Boston bleiben!   
.
.


----------

